# Electric eel model c cables



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone know how to take the ends off a cable without damaging it to much?

I was thinking about just grinding right behind the end and grinding the first spiral off the cable off without going to deep. But any insight would be greatly apreciated!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Anyone know how to take the ends off a cable without damaging it to much?
> 
> I was thinking about just grinding right behind the end and grinding the first spiral off the cable off without going to deep. But any insight would be greatly apreciated!





There is a special tool used to turn them off. Will has the part number and info.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What are you trying to do? Make a rick auger?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Anyone know how to take the ends off a cable without damaging it to much?
> 
> I was thinking about just grinding right behind the end and grinding the first spiral off the cable off without going to deep. But any insight would be greatly apreciated!


When cutting ends off Ridgid cable to make whips, I usually do it with a grinder.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You can get a tool from Eel to make repairs to cables. It's a royal PITA though to do. I have the tools to do it, but if I need more cable, I'd just order more from Eel, instead of attempting to repair the cable.

If your wanting to make a bent whip, just cut it with a grinder.


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*i never buy anything from eel again.*

i order a part cost $50 total, not much. i check all over town rigdid,general every1 , no1 got it, so i call eel the guy in back mark is the name i think was a year ago, anyway i order and told him i need this part and he say ok we got it, i was surprise that they got it since no1 else have it, i say wow i cant believe it, so i didnt order yet, i think why these guy got it but no1 else carry that is strange, so i can back again told mark r u sure this item work for my snake told him again what it is, he say yes, i still didnt order, call back a 3rd time and ask r u sure because their policy is special order is not return, i ask him 3rd time because i know ur policy is no return on special order and once again he say yes that is what i need, 2 week later send me wrong part, i call back and told him and lady manager that he send me wrong part and i want return, if i know he send me wrong part i wouldnt order it. Those idiot screw me and i would never buy from them again, i buy from general now they have same stuff even cable.
For $50 they lost a customer for life, next time u call them ask them about this problem i doubt they will remember. Never ever buy from eel again. And i have 4 mainline snake 3 kitchen line, 3 tub line so i buy cable all the time, just not from eel.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Revenge?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

bjmi007 said:


> i order a part cost $50 total, not much. i check all over town rigdid,general every1 , no1 got it, so i call eel the guy in back mark is the name i think was a year ago, anyway i order and told him i need this part and he say ok we got it, i was surprise that they got it since no1 else have it, i say wow i cant believe it, so i didnt order yet, i think why these guy got it but no1 else carry that is strange, so i can back again told mark r u sure this item work for my snake told him again what it is, he say yes, i still didnt order, call back a 3rd time and ask r u sure because their policy is special order is not return, i ask him 3rd time because i know ur policy is no return on special order and once again he say yes that is what i need, 2 week later send me wrong part, i call back and told him and lady manager that he send me wrong part and i want return, if i know he send me wrong part i wouldnt order it. Those idiot screw me and i would never buy from them again, i buy from general now they have same stuff even cable.
> For $50 they lost a customer for life, next time u call them ask them about this problem i doubt they will remember. Never ever buy from eel again. And i have 4 mainline snake 3 kitchen line, 3 tub line so i buy cable all the time, just not from eel.




I have heard of several similar problems with General.

I have nothing but good things to say about my experiences with Eel except for one of my sludge buster blades that after 2 months still hasn't been resolved.










But then again nobody's perfect


----------

